# Build a mini-ITX PC



## vyamoham (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I already posted a similar thread some time back.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...5792-need-build-low-cost-media-center-pc.html

But now I have revised the purpose of the PC (It is not just HTPC anymore, I want to use it for general purpose also) and budget is changed as well. So this new thread.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: I want to build a general purpose PC in a small form factor. It is for personal use and I will be using it mainly for some amount of programming(Eclipse, Som Web Container/Application Server Tomcat, Android SDK etc..), to watch HD movies and for light gaming. I don't know what all games I will play at this point. But nothing too demanding.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:35-40K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7 and Some linux flavour too.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:128GB/256GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No. I plan to use the HDTV.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:I want only CPU.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Soon. By next month end I want the sytem to be ready.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:I will try to assemble it myself, if it is not difficult.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Open to both. Actually I will be going to US next month. I am open to buy some components if it is not available here.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I want the cabinet to be small. Preferably mini ITX cabinet.

No need to run new games. Some old games with 1 or 2 player should be fine (Some old FIFA, Wrestling game, Some car racing game).

I have a configuration in mind. What do you think of this configuration?

CPU: 			Intel Pentium G3220 – $70
Mobo: 			ASUS H87I-PLUS – 8343
RAM: 			Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) – 4719
SSD: 			SanDisk Ultra Plus 128GB SSD – $95
Case+PSU: 		Antec ISK 310-150 Mini-ITX Desktop Case – 5275
CPU HSF: 		Cooler Master GeminII M4 – $30

Later, I am planning to add a low profile video card like HD 7750, if it can fit in the case.

1) Is Intel Haswell G3220 available in India? If so, I can get it from here also(So that I can get warranty also).
2) I think SSDs are cheaper outside and are probably reliable. Can I get it from US and not worry about the warranty?
3) The size of the Case I suggested is  3.8" (H) x 8.7" (W) x 12.9" (D). Will this be enough for all the components that I am planning to use(including the GFX that I will get later)?
4) I suppose the PSU that comes with Antec Case will be good. Will 150W PSU be sufficient for G3220(54W) and HD 7750(Max consumption 43 W)? ( Link : ASUS Radeon HD 7750 1 GB Review | techPowerUp )
5) As I told above, I want to try to assemble the PC myself. Considering the SFF, is it wise to get some professional to do the assembling?
6) If you have a better suggestion for a case that can hold all the components, I can consider them too.. I have the Cooler Master 110 Slim Mini-iTX Cabinets (MIN-110-KKA200) in my mind too. It comes with a Flex ATX 200W PSU bundled and costs less too. Its dimension is also less. 2.7" (H) x 10.5" (W) x 11.4" (D)
Buy Online Cooler Master 110 Slim Mini-iTX Cabinets (MIN-110-KKA200) in india
7) Do you have a AMD based alternative configuration which gives better performance at this price point?

Please give me your views..

Thanks


----------



## blackbird (Sep 30, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/177806-mini-itx-htpc-under-26k.html

i updated it with latest purchase.


----------



## vyamoham (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi,

Are there any suggestions to build a mini ITX PC?

Please tell you opinion about the following configuration.

CPU: Intel Pentium G3220
Mobo: ASUS H87I-PLUS
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB)
SSD: Plxtor M5 250GB SSD
Case+PSU: Antec ISK 310-150 Mini-ITX Desktop Case
Saphire HD 7750 LP

Are G3220/G3230 and low profile 7750 GFX available in India? 

150W PSU enough for this configuration? AMD based alternatives?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

vyamoham said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any suggestions to build a mini ITX PC?
> 
> ...



Intel Pentium's are rare to find here and LP 7750 GPU is not available in India as well. For your config at least 300w PSU is needed to be at the safe side.


----------



## vyamoham (Nov 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Intel Pentium's are rare to find here and LP 7750 GPU is not available in India as well. For your config at least 300w PSU is needed to be at the safe side.



I am trying to build rig similar to System Builder Marathon, Q2 2013: The $400 Spirit Of Mini-ITX - An Inexpensive Console-Sized Gaming PC
In that article, they have Intel G860 and HD 7750 LP with a 150W PSU. G860 is a 65W processor. G3220 consumes lesser power (54W). Also I am using an SSD here instead of a mechanical hard drive. I think power consumption of SSD is also lesser than internal hard disk. The maximum/peak power consumption of HD 7750 is 43W ( ASUS Radeon HD 7750 1 GB Review | techPowerUp ). So why do you think 300W is required?

Any way I tried the same configuration in pcpartpicker and found that the estimated wattage is 153W. So I thought 150W PSU should suffice. At most I need 200W PSU. 

Are there any mini ITX cases that comes with 200W PSU available in India? If so I would try that too. I am aware of Coolermaster mini 110 coming with 200W PSU. If there is mini ITX case without PSU, I can buy a separate PSU too. But I am not well aware of any SFX PSUs.

Is there a comparable APU based build? If so I can avoid the discrete GPU and reduce the power consumption.

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------

